# What makes a good watermark?



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, 
     I have recently been getting a lot of requests for people to use my images (off facebook, photobucket, various forums, etc...) which I have no problem with but I would like to be able to establish these images as mine so that they are not taking credit for them or so that I could start getting some attention from whatever it is they are using the image for. I was wondering what you guys thought a good watermark should include/ leave out. I don't want anything too fancy but I am thinking a simple design of my name. Should I include © in it or is just my name fine? Should I do a simple logo to go with my name? What annoys you in some watermarks (too big/ distracting/ font you don't like/ etc...)?

Thank you for your help,
Chris


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, what is a good program for watermarking on a mac?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2011)

snake.. do you have LR3?  And are you talking about watermark or signature?


----------



## white (Jan 19, 2011)

0% Opacity makes for a good one.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have CS5, gimp, LR3, and photomatix pro though I admittedly am not great in any of them. 

As for signature or watermark, I don't know. I was thinking my signature as a watermark so that I could move it where it can't be cropped off but is still not interrupting the image if that makes sense.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2011)

Use LR3.. very easy.  It iwll put it at one spot though.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Use LR3.. very easy. It iwll put it at one spot though.


 
In LR3 can you use a different file as your watermark, or do you have to create the watermark in LR3? We have our logo in a .png file, is that usable in LR3?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty sure you can.  Plus it will size it per the size of the photo.. meaning.. if it is 10% of the width of the photo, it will keep it that way doesnt matter how many pixels the widht is.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Pretty sure you can. Plus it will size it per the size of the photo.. meaning.. if it is 10% of the width of the photo, it will keep it that way doesnt matter how many pixels the widht is.


 
Interesting. I had my buddy help me with it and I think he made it so that it will expand and shrink to scale (vector or something?), so that we could make it as large or as small as we prefer and it shouldn't get pixelated or grainy.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2011)

PNG is not vector.  It is a replacement of GIF which will show trasparency.  It is probbaly another file extension that you can safe as PNG.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2011)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Should I include © in it or is just my name fine? Should I do a simple logo to go with my name? What annoys you in some watermarks....


 $$$'s are a good way to get recognition.

It takes real graphics art skill to design a good logo. Few amateur photographers do it successfully, unless they have graphics art training and experience.

As far as using the © symbol you might want to read http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ03.pdf


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> Snakeguy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I include © in it or is just my name fine? Should I do a simple logo to go with my name? What annoys you in some watermarks....
> ...



My partner is a graphic artist. I am going to get him to help me with it. Thanks for the link I will give it a read later today.


----------



## arcooke (Jan 20, 2011)

Subtlety.


----------

